# Wattles?



## boerfarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Does a percentage Boer having wattles have any effect on registering them or showing in a percentage show? I recently purchased a doeling that has them, and according to the previous owner she can't have more than 10% non-boer blood.. her sire is a registered 100% buck from a reputable local breeder. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always call the registry and ask.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No they are just like skin tags. They are fine.


----------



## boerfarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok thanks guys.. I am correct in thinking that a pureblood boer cannot have them right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I own dairy goats so I don't know.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

The only way they can have them if one of the parents do. It's a dominate gene like polled and blue eyes. So if you had a 50 percent kid that had them and bred back up to 100 percent than yes it's possible


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought a purebred Boer will not have wattles, but with a google search, I'm not finding information on it. Maybe Pam (Toth Boer Goats) can help?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never seen a pb boer have wattles. Usually once you get to 75% boer you won't have them but genetics are funny so I'm sure they could pop up. They shouldn't hurt a goat in show or registering so long as you have the right paper work.


----------

